# new smoker to smoke world



## ghostdog (Mar 26, 2006)

So some what newbabie  had a bought a big comm trailer wood fire smoker now trying to learn how to use it first time okay 2nd time not as good but it was a windy day here is picture of smoker


----------



## Dutch (Mar 26, 2006)

Holy Smokes there ghostdog!! That's one heck of a smoker!! Nothing like starting out BIG! :P Welcome to Smoking Meat Forum, hopefully one of the regular stick burners will be able to give you some good tips.


----------



## jamesb (Mar 26, 2006)

Post some more pics of the firebox and the cook chamber etc... Once we get a better idea of what your dealing with there we can help ya out...

What are the dimensions? Where is the firebox located etc...

Give us some more info and we will get on the right road...

James.


----------



## bob-bqn (Mar 26, 2006)

Nothin' quite like jumpin' off into the deep end to learn to swim. :D 

I'm sure with a little more practice you'll be turnin' out some mighty fine Q' on that baby.

Be sure to post more pictures as I'm not familiar with that type of unit.


----------



## jlloyd99 (Mar 27, 2006)

Man, that's one big smoker!  How were your lucky enough to come across that?  Welcome to the forum, I hope you enjoy it here.  The advice is always good and pretty plentiful, so you'll be on you're way to smoking expert in no time.


----------



## larry maddock (Mar 27, 2006)

yo ghost dude.
never seen one quite like it.
is it a variation of willinghams wham turbo??

i plan to visit houston next winter.

hope you tell me of january parties.


----------



## cheech (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey do ya want to sell it?

Gooooolllly that is the biggest smoker I have ever seen. 

I just gotta get one like that!


----------



## ghostdog (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone for talking to me as for the smoker I'll get some better pic and as for the smoker it was told to me from the guy i bought it in NY a professor built it so don,t know what kind it is. The fire box is on the right there is a grill on top that you put charcoals in it the smoker it self has 15 racks on each side that are 2ft by 4ft total of 30 racks here is pic of the side grill


----------



## cheech (Mar 28, 2006)

Is it possible to get a shot of the whole trailer so we get an idea of the size and the whole make up of the unit. This kind of smoker really gets my heart rate up. My goal is some day to have something like this with a kitchenette in the front of it so I can take my smoking habit on the road


----------



## ghostdog (Mar 28, 2006)

here is the pic off the trailer


----------



## cheech (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow!!!!! I gotta get one. That is awesome. Boy you went from the pan to the fire with this.

What are your plans for this?

Thsi is beautiful


----------



## ghostdog (Mar 28, 2006)

for party's Ive for the past 3 years do party's on a grill i bought a Sam's club my family has a DJ business we had for 15 years so it is something we offer i have blow up jumping bounce for the kids


----------



## y2kpitt (Mar 29, 2006)

gohstdog,

Now that's a smoker.  I just showed it to my wife and she quickly responded with a "Don't even think about it" look....you sir are a lucky man :)


----------



## smokingjake (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome ghostdog thats a nice smoker.  There is a lot of information in this Forum and a lot of nice people that are more than glad to help.  So I hope you enjoy your time here and i am sure you will get alot help.


Jake


----------

